# Aion 35 Federweg



## xrated (22. Dezember 2019)

Hallo
ich habe eine Aion 35 29er Boost mit RC PCS in einem Ghost Sl AMR. 
Wieviel Federweg ist mit der Gabel möglich? Bei 140mm sind 2 Spacer eingebaut und 3 Tokens.
Mir ist in der Luftkammer aufgefallen das so eine Art weißer Trennkolben zwischen Token und Luftfeder ist, muss man den auf eine bestimmte Höhe einstellen?
Der Grund warum ich frage, ich habe erst 160mm probiert und die Gabel kam nur 12cm raus. Weiß nicht ob sich das durch mehrmals ein und ausfedern erledigt hätte oder ob das generell nicht geht. Derzeit habe ich 150mm mit 2 Token und die Gabel fährt auch nur 14cm raus (bin schon damit gefahren).
Bei der PCS Kartusche wären ja sogar 180mm möglich, daran sollte es nicht liegen.
Bringt es was die Lowers mit Öl zu versorgen wie bei anderen Herstellern? In der Gabel ist ja nur Fett drin.


----------



## Fekl (27. Dezember 2019)

Sollte wie bei allen Suntour Gabeln sein. Der weiße Trennkolben mit Dichtung ist der Luftkolben. Darunter ist das Gestänge mit den Negativfedern. Auf diesem liegt der Luftkolben nur auf, ist also nicht fest verbunden. Luftdruck von oben presst ihn drauf. Auf das Gestänge der Negativfedern kannst du Spacer klipsen oder entfernen. Damit veränderst du die Kolbenposition im Standrohr und auch den Federweg. Wenn da keine Spacer mehr bei den Federn sind, hast du den max. Federweg. Klingt als wären das bei dir 160mm. Den Federweg bekommst du, wenn du die Gabel genug aufpumpst. Kann sein, dass von Werk eine zu harte Negativfeder verbaut ist. Unter mindestdruck, zieht es dir die Gabel in den Federweg. Bei meiner Auron müssen es auch 90 PSI+ sein, sonst habe ich weniger Federwerg. Die Negativfedern gibts für nen schmalen Taler auch in weicher. Imho fährt man mit Token raus und Luftdruck hoch aber eh besser! Habe 15ml Öl luftfederseitig und 10ml dämpfungsseiteig im Casting. Läuft  Ist deine eine 34 oder 35mm Gabel?

Wenn du noch eine RC2 PCS Kartusche brauchst zum Basteln, ich habe noch eine geöffnete und augenscheinlich komplett intakte da. Nach Befüllung und Zusammenbau gab es aber ein leichtes Klackgeräusch und ich hatte damals keine Zeit -> neue gekauft und die alte liegt nun rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (28. Dezember 2019)

Von dem klacken habe ich schon öfter gelesen aber da scheint niemand zu wissen woran das liegt. Meine RC klackt so leise das es nicht stört. Interessant wäre ob Druck oder Zugstufe überhaupt shimbasiert sind. Generell bin ich mit 70kg eher auf der leichten Seite und mir kommt die Gabel schon etwas überdämpft vor, vor allem bei Zugstufe.

Das müsste die Gabel sein:


			https://www.srsuntour.com/fileadmin/user_upload/Downloads/Consumer/Bike/Exploded%20views/2018/Suspension%20Fork/SF18-AION/SF18-AION35-Boost-RC-PCS-15QLC32-110-29-160%2C150%2C140%2C130%2C120.PDF
		


Leider auch nicht sehr aufschlussreich in Bezug auf die Negativfeder. Generell hab ich eher den Eindruck als ob die Feder zu lang ist als zu hart.


----------



## Fekl (28. Dezember 2019)

Es gibt jedenfalls weichere Negativfedern, welche auch etwas kürzer sind. Probier Mal mehr Druck, dann kommt sie sicher auf die Nominallänge raus. Die RC2 ist komplett shimbasiert für Hsc/Hsr.


----------



## xrated (29. Dezember 2019)

Die einfacheren Versionen haben das scheinbar auch:




Aber das sieht nicht gerade leicht zu zerlegen aus wenn man dieses spezielle Werkzeug nicht hat.

Evtl lässt sich hieraus einiges übernehmen:








						Suntour durolux r2c2 cartridge rebuild
					

Picture from nsmb.  I love my new Suntour durolux, It has proper stanchion size, proper axle size, and is easy to work on.  As I prefer to ride proper sag (33%) I find the stock damping oil a bit too heavy for my weight/setup and run adjusters full open. Therefore I wanted to change for a less...




					forums.mtbr.com
				











						NSMB.com - Suntour Durolux R2C2 Teardown
					

"The Durolux R2C2 claims to be what a lot of riders claim to be looking for; a durable, no-nonsense, easily-serviced, affordable, and great performing fork..."




					nsmb.com
				



Die 3 Shims in der Druckstufe hab ich in dem Video auch schon gesehen (ID 10.5).
Vorbau mit 25.4mm Lenkerklemmung reicht evtl als Spezialwerkzeug.

Die Negativfeder ist nirgends lieferbar, ein Shop hat April angegeben.

Dämpferöl ist Maxima Plush 3wt laut dem USA Shop


----------



## Fekl (29. Dezember 2019)

25,4er Vorbau passt! Habe ich so auch aufbekommen!


----------



## xrated (29. Dezember 2019)

Blöd ist nur, wenn man die aufmacht ist keine Garantie mehr und man weiß ja nicht woher die Geräusche kamen.


----------



## xrated (23. Januar 2020)

Etwas erschreckend ist das der deutsche Support von einer weicheren Negativfeder abrät wo doch die Anzeichen ziemlich eindeutig sind und sogar auf der US Homepage steht das die harte Feder erst ab 90PSI optimal ist.
Eigentlich habe ich auch nicht gefragt was passend ist sondern direkt nach dem Teil gefragt.
Nachdem die FEP736 nun endlich wieder lieferbar ist in den Shops, kann ich hoffentlich bald mehr dazu sagen.


----------



## drumtim85 (27. Januar 2020)

In meinem SLAMRX ist ebenfalls eine AION mit 150 mm verbaut. Bei 70 kg fahre ich 65 psi.  Mir hat man beim Suntour Support auf Anfrage auch gesagt, dass die weiche Negativfeder nicht nötig sei. Ich bin dann erst einmal eine Weile so gefahren, habe aber alle Tokens entfernt, weil ich es sonst nicht geschaft habe den vollen Federweg zu nutzen - trotz gefühltem Endanschlag.

Als die weiche Feder dann im November endlich wieder lieferbar war, habe ich sie auf der US-Website bestellt - damit sich die Versandkosten lohnen habe ich gleich die den RC2-Dämpfer der AURON mitbestellt (FUN088-38). Da ich sowohl den Dämpfer als auch die Negativfeder gleichzeitig getauscht habe, kann ich nicht beurteilen welches Teil mehr Einfluss auf die neue Charakteristik hat. 

Seit dem Einbau fühlt sich die Feder viel sensibler an, steht besser im Federweg und bietet guten Gegenhalt ohne dass alles an die Hände durch gereicht wird. Ich fahre sie mit 160 mm und einem Token und bin sehr zufrieden. 
Der RC2-Dämpfer lässt sich sehr schön einstellen - war beim RC-Dämpfer aber auch kein Problem, der ist aber etwas "härter" in der Druckstufe.


----------



## xrated (27. Januar 2020)

Mir ist die RC einfach nicht fluffig genug, bei schnell hintereinander folgenden Wurzeln verhärtet das zu stark. Mag auch ein wenig an den Temperaturen liegen. Aber es ist tot = überdämpft.
Ich glaube es sind 2 Tokens und 70psi bei knapp über 70kg und habe kein Probleme den FW zu nutzen, bei der starken Neg. Feder ja auch kein Wunder da hat man im sitzen schon über 30% Sag.
Der US Support meint übrigens auch ich bräuchte keine weichere Feder.
Die schrieben auch das die Gabeln für Rennfahrer abgestimmt seien, da braucht man sich auch nicht über die Härte wundern.

Das Problem mit der Feder verschlimmert sich ja je mehr FW die Gabel hat, bei 120mm ist das nicht so schlimm da man den Schaft gar nicht so weit rausziehen muss und die Neg. Feder nicht so stark dagegen arbeitet wie bei 150mm.
Die RC2 Kartusche gibts derzeit für 121€ dazu noch der Einsteller für ~20€. Da würde ich die Gabel eher verkaufen und eine gebrauchte Pike mit Charger2 nehmen.
Ich würde wirklich gern mal das Ventil von Druckstufe und Rebound sehen wie das aussieht bzw. ob sich da Shimtuning lohnt.
Bei 100kg Leuten geht die Gabel sicherlich einiges besser.


----------



## drumtim85 (27. Januar 2020)

Ja da hast du recht. Die Gabel scheint vom Grundsetup eher für schwerere oder schnellere Fahrer geeignet zu sein.

Für 121 € hätte ich den RC2 lieber genommen. Wo bekommt man denn so einen Preis 

Edit: interessant dass die Amis auch von der weichen Feder abraten. Scheint daran zu liegen dass die immer nur 10 Stück pro charge zur Verfügung haben. Anscheinend kommen die nicht hinterher mit der Beschaffung. Anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (27. Januar 2020)

irgendein Shop bei uns.

Die Feder hab ich mal zufällig bei Amazon für 9€ gesehen, war aber sofort wieder ausverkauft und meine Bestellung wurde storniert.

In dem Video sieht man das Problem auch:


----------



## drumtim85 (28. Januar 2020)

Das Video hatte ich mir angeschaut bevor ich meine Gabel zerlegt hatte. Das war wirklich hilfreich.


----------



## xrated (28. Januar 2020)

hier auch ganz offiziell 








						Coil Negative Spring
					

Replacement negative spring. Adjusts the static ride height of the fork for desired travel settings. Stock negative springs will set travel to correct height at 90 psi.  Compatible with Aion-Auron-Durolux series forks Soft spring = riders using 60 psi or less air pressure.  *Generally for riders...




					www.srsuntour.us
				




siehe auch die Kommentare


----------



## drumtim85 (28. Januar 2020)

Ja dort habe ich auch meine Feder her


----------



## slowbeat (29. Januar 2020)

xrated schrieb:


> Ich glaube es sind 2 Tokens und 70psi bei knapp über 70kg und habe kein Probleme den FW zu nutzen, bei der starken Neg. Feder ja auch kein Wunder da hat man im sitzen schon über 30% Sag.


Mach doch mal alle Token raus und fahr mehr Druck, dann sollte das doch besser passen?


----------



## xrated (29. Januar 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (29. Januar 2020)

Das ist nur eine Empfehlung. 
Wenn du weniger sag möchtest, musst du mehr Druck drauf geben. Und dann musst du schauen ob dir die Forke vielleicht untenrum zu hart ist, das beeinflusst du mit den Spacern. 

Einfach mal machen und ausprobieren, nicht nur schreiben.


----------



## slowbeat (29. Januar 2020)

drumtim85 schrieb:


> Ja dort habe ich auch meine Feder her


Du hast tatsächlich 25$ Versand bezahlt?


----------



## drumtim85 (30. Januar 2020)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Du hast tatsächlich 25$ Versand bezahlt?



Ja das stimmt. Aber:


drumtim85 schrieb:


> damit sich die Versandkosten lohnen habe ich gleich die den RC2-Dämpfer der AURON mitbestellt (FUN088-38).



So habe ich mir die ganze Aktion schön gerechnet ? Gelohnt hat es sich für mich auf jeden Fall. Ich bin zufrieden.


----------



## xrated (30. Januar 2020)

habe hier bestellt, mal sehen ob was kommt





						SR Suntour Negativ Spring Soft, Grau | Bikeinn
					

Kaufen Sie SR Suntour Negativ Spring Soft  - Grau, Fahrradgabeln von Ersatzteile für nur 9.95 €. Finden Sie radfahren Angebote in Bikeinn | Schnelle Lieferung




					www.bikeinn.com


----------



## xrated (30. Januar 2020)

The negative springs will affect your initial-to-mid stroke. If you need more support in your initial-to-mid stroke, then sticking with a medium spring would be preferred.* If you wish to have a softer initial-to-mid stroke, the soft spring will be preferred.*

Müsste das nicht genau andersrum sein? Bei einer harten Feder zieht sich doch die Gabel im Sag mehr zusammen das schon das Eigengewicht vom Fahrrad reicht das die Gabel einfedert. Genau das gleiche ist ja auch das Ergebnis bei DebonAir nur das mit Luft statt Stahlfeder passiert.

Ich hab mal noch einen Spacer raus (von 2 auf 1) und scheint nach ein paar mal ein und ausfedern schon besser zu passen, bin aber noch nicht gefahren. Was mich gewundert hat das bei der Gabel im Stand nur noch 5mm fehlen was bei DebonAir ziemlich ähnlich ist. Sollte doch noch mal den Airpiston mit 5ml schmieren wie empfohlen. Soviel kann der eine Spacer nicht ausmachen das man statt 1/3 nur noch 1/4 - 1/5 vom FW als Sag hat.


----------



## Fekl (31. Januar 2020)

Auf dem Laufkolben steht ein Finger breit Getriebeöl. Bei 160mm Federweg gucken die Standrohre meiner Auron ca. 165-167mm raus. Anschlag ist knappe 5mm vor Krone.
Die Luftangaben im Manual sind viel zu niedrig! Ich bin fast die ganze letzte Saison 100 PSI bei ner 34er, 160mm Auron gefahren mit 0, 1 oder 2 Spacern. Ca. 75 kg Kampfgewicht. Jetzt bin ich bei 90 PSI mit 2 Spacern. Super fluffig...weicher wäre nicht gut und die Standrohre gucken 165mm raus. Passt also. Mach einfach Mal oben auf und Guck rein. Ölvolumen kannst du auch in eine Spritze ziehen und mit Spacern vergleichen. 10ml sollten da schon drin stehen oder 15, wenn du noch nen halben Spacern brauchst...


----------



## drumtim85 (31. Januar 2020)

Die Aussage ist schon richtig.
Die Negativfeder beeinflusst die Kennlinie vom voll ausgefederten Zustand aus. Je weicher die Negativfeder, desto linearer wird die Kennlinie im Bereich des voll ausgefederten Zustands. Allerdings braucht man dann etwas mehr Kraft um die Gabel in den sag zu drücken.
Das Luftkammervolumen (wird kleiner je mehr Tokens) hat wiederum Einfluß auf die Progressivität der Kennlinie.

Das kann man sich anhand von Grafiken am besten erklären.

*Edit: *hier wird eigentlich alles verständlich beschrieben:

https://www.mtb-news.de/news/dreh-momente-am-dienstag-luftfederkennlinie/


----------



## xrated (31. Januar 2020)

drumtim85 schrieb:


> Die Negativfeder beeinflusst die Kennlinie vom voll ausgefederten Zustand aus. Je weicher die Negativfeder, desto linearer wird die Kennlinie im Bereich des voll ausgefederten Zustands. Allerdings braucht man dann etwas mehr Kraft um die Gabel in den sag zu drücken.



So ist es ja richtig aber da stand das es vom ausgefederten Zustand aus weicher wird wenn man eine weichere Negativfeder verwendet. Die Auslegung der Negativfeder richtet sich ja primär nach dem Luftdruck. Und da ich auch 1 Spacer entfernt habe, brauche ich ein wenig mehr Luftdruck und habe dadurch auch etwas Federweg im ausgefederten Zustand gewonnen. Allerdings wird die Gabel im Sagbereich durch den entfernten Spacer auch wieder straffer.

Interessieren würde mich vor allem wie die Kennlinie letztendlich aussieht, Suntour scheint relativ viele Spacer zu empfehlen. Jedenfalls wars bei der alten Auron mit Elastomer so die hier mal getestet wurde. Die wurde komplett ohne Elastomer gefahren weil sie sonst zu progressiv war.


----------



## drumtim85 (31. Januar 2020)

Naja nicht ganz. Da steht nur dass mit "soft spring" die Kennlinie flacher verläuft als mit "medium spring". Das ist ja auch so. Mit medium spring steht man bereits tiefer im Sag. Das heißt das noch zur Verfügung stehende Volumen bzw der Restfederweg ist kleiner. Um noch weiter einzufedern braucht man mehr Kraft.
Mit soft spring steht man nicht so tief im Sag (weil die schwächere Feder einen weniger stark unterstützt beim Reindrücken). Dafür ist die Gabel in diesem Federwegsbereich noch nicht so progressiv und deshalb "weicher". Wird dann im Verlauf aber ähnlich wie mit medium spring.



xrated schrieb:


> Die Auslegung der Negativfeder richtet sich ja primär nach dem Luftdruck.



Genau! Da sind wir uns einig. Deshalb machst du es ja Richtig indem du die weichere Negativfeder verbaust.



xrated schrieb:


> Allerdings wird die Gabel im Sagbereich durch den entfernten Spacer auch wieder straffer.



Die Gabel wird im Sagbereich straffer weil du den Luftdruck erhöht hast.


Ich würde einfach mal alle Spacer entfernen und den Luftdruck so lassen wie er ist. Wenn die Gabel zu progressiv ist, den Luftdruck senken. Wenn die Gabel dann nicht progressiv genug ist einen Spacer dazu fügen usw. Wenn das nicht hilft - Luftdruck erhöhen und alle Spacer wieder raus und wieder von vorn. 

Die Gabel ist ja durchaus dafür gemacht den Federweg vollständig auszunutzen.


----------



## xrated (31. Januar 2020)

Unter softer initial verstehe ich sowas wie DebonAir von der Kennlinie. Mit der weichen Feder dürfte das aber eher Richtung Standard, nicht so plüschig zu beginn gehen.

Mit 2 Spacer war die Gabel im mittleren Bereich ziemlich soft bei leichter Last, da war vielleicht aber auch der Luftdruck allgemein zu niedrig.
Je mehr Spacer man rausnimmt desto unsensibler wird die Gabel am Anfang, ist ja auch logisch.

Heute hatte ich den Federweg bis auf 1cm genutzt, aber insgesamt ist das alles einfach viel zu straff und tot. Ich denke ohne die Dämpfung neu abzustimmen werde ich als Leichtgewicht mit der Gabel nicht glücklich. Die 35er hat laut Suntour sogar noch eine härtere Abstimmung als die 34.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drumtim85 (31. Januar 2020)

xrated schrieb:


> Je mehr Spacer man rausnimmt desto unsensibler wird die Gabel am Anfang, ist ja auch logisch.



Das verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## xrated (31. Januar 2020)

Ja weil man als Ausgleich den Luftdruck erhöhen muss.
Und mit mehr Spacer ist die Kennlinie im mittleren Bereich auch flacher, evtl sogar zu flach (Stichwort durchsacken)


----------



## drumtim85 (31. Januar 2020)

xrated schrieb:


> Ja weil man als Ausgleich den Luftdruck erhöhen muss.


Müssen tut man nicht. 

Flacher wird die Kennlinie ja nur wenn man den Luftdruck gleichzeitig verringert.

Es ist besser immer nur eine Sache gleichzeitig zu ändern.

Ich würde an deiner Stelle mal alle Spacer raus nehmen und mit 70 psi anfangen. Sag ist vollkommen egal. Wenn es zu unsensibel ist den Druck verringern, sonst umgekehrt. 

Wenn du den richtigen Druck gefunden hast, schaust du ob es sich noch gut anfühlt wenn du in die Endkompression kommst. Wenn ja, so lassen, wenn nicht einen spacer rein und wieder probieren. Den Druck nicht mehr verändern. 
Da der RC PCS ziemlich stark in der HSC dämpft braucht man bei korrekten Luftdruck nicht viele spacer. 

Der korrekte Luftdruck lässt sich bei der AION meiner Meinung nach nicht über den sag bestimmen.


----------



## xrated (1. Februar 2020)

Von 1-3 Spacer mit diversen Luftdrücken habe ich schon ziemlich viel probiert. Sag ist mir auch nicht so wichtig aber wenn der viel zu hoch ist, dann stimmt was nicht.
Die überdämpfte Kartusche wiegt leider so schwer das man das mit der Feder nicht aufwiegen kann.
Erinnert mich an die erste Charger, da haben die Leute auch über Tokens versucht den Schwachpunkt der Dämpfung auszumerzen.


----------



## drumtim85 (1. Februar 2020)

Hast du auch mal geschaut wie es sich fährt wenn du die Gabel auf 150 oder 160 mm travelst? Mehr Volumen bei gleichem Druck ergibt auch ein sanftes Ansprechverhalten. 

Ich bin aber ganz bei dir. Die Kartusche ist ab Werk überdämpft. Die rc2 ist da um Welten feinfühliger.


----------



## drumtim85 (1. Februar 2020)

Mir ist gerade noch aufgefallen dass wir eventuell von unterschiedlichen Dingen sprechen. Mit Spacer meinte ich Token! 

Eventuell macht das was ich gesagt habe mit dieser Information mehr Sinn.


----------



## xrated (2. Februar 2020)

Ich fahr schon 150mm und heute bei einem kleineren Sprung ist die Gabel bei 75psi schon durchgeschlagen bei 1 Spacer/Token.

Also wie gesagt, will die Gabel nicht schlecht reden und eine Yari ist auch nicht besser aber ich bin eben besseres gewohnt.


----------



## Zotte (22. Februar 2020)

drumtim85 schrieb:


> In meinem SLAMRX ist ebenfalls eine AION mit 150 mm verbaut. Bei 70 kg fahre ich 65 psi.  Mir hat man beim Suntour Support auf Anfrage auch gesagt, dass die weiche Negativfeder nicht nötig sei. Ich bin dann erst einmal eine Weile so gefahren, habe aber alle Tokens entfernt, weil ich es sonst nicht geschaft habe den vollen Federweg zu nutzen - trotz gefühltem Endanschlag.
> 
> Als die weiche Feder dann im November endlich wieder lieferbar war, habe ich sie auf der US-Website bestellt - damit sich die Versandkosten lohnen habe ich gleich die den RC2-Dämpfer der AURON mitbestellt (FUN088-38). Da ich sowohl den Dämpfer als auch die Negativfeder gleichzeitig getauscht habe, kann ich nicht beurteilen welches Teil mehr Einfluss auf die neue Charakteristik hat.
> 
> ...


Hallo drumtim,
ich habe auch vor, meine AION35 LO-R mit der RC2 Kartusche auszustatten. Bei den heimischen Shops scheint es das Ding nicht (mehr) zu geben..Ist bei deiner Bestellung aus USA alles dabei gewesen (Verstellknopf...)?
Du bist nach wie vor zufrieden mit der aufgewerteten Gabel ?


----------



## drumtim85 (23. Februar 2020)

Ja bei der Bestellung war alles komplett dabei. Der Verstellknopf oben war aber nicht richtig positioniert. Da man ihn zur Montage eh ab macht ist das aber nicht so schlimm. 

Ich bin nach wie vor zufrieden mit der Performance der Gabel. Es war leicht die für mich passende Einstellung zu finden. 

Zwischenzeitlich habe ich auch mal eine fox 36 mit Kashima und grip2 in einem anderen Rad testen können. Die war im Stand vom Ansprechen her minimal feinfühliger. Beim Fahren habe ich den Unterschied nicht mehr so gespürt.

Wie gesagt, ich bin zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zotte (7. März 2020)

Muss man für den Kartuschentausch eigentlich das ganze Casting entfernen?
Oder kann man sie einfach (nach Losschrauben) nach oben rausnehmen?

Ich warte noch immer auf die Lieferung, seit 29.02. steht im Tracking, dass das Paket in Frankfurt ankam
und sich auf dem Weg zum Zielort befinden soll... Hat die Zustellung bei Dir auch solange gedauert?
Gruss Zotte


----------



## drumtim85 (7. März 2020)

Ja die Zustellung hat gedauert. 
Das casting kann dran bleiben. Der Dämpfer lässt sich nach oben heraus ziehen. Vorher muss aber die Luft aus der Federseite raus - am Ventil ablassen.


----------



## cessy08 (18. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem Zotte mir eine weichere NegativFeder überlassen hat (Danke nochmal), hier mal eine kurzes Feedback zum Thema weichere Feder und Federweg (vielleicht hilft es ja dem einen oder anderen)

Problemstellung: Werkseinstellung der Gabel, Standard Negativfeder, 3Tockens. Bei einem leichten und eher vorsichtigem Fahrer (Frau) ist die Gabel bei 55-60psi relativ unsensibel bei kleinen Schlägen. Bei einem Gabeldruck von ca. 50psi, sind nur ca. 120mm Federweg (von 150) übrig und die Gabel taucht beim Bremsen sehr tief ein. Ich habe als erstes dann alle Tokens für eine lineare Kennlinie entfernt. Mit 55psi waren ca. 140mm Federweg noch nutzbar.  

aktuelle  Anpassung:  weiche neg.Feder und null Tokens. Die Gabel steht jetzt auf voller Höhe (150mm) bei einem SAG von ca. 30%. Auf der ersten Proberunde hat man gut gesehen daß die Gabel jetzt auf kleinere Schläge gut reagiert. Vom Federweg wurde ca. 66% genutzt (bei ca. 55-60psi) . 

Ich werde nochmal runter mit dem Druck um mehr Federweg zu nutzen, bei der Wahl der Tokens bin ich noch unschlüssig (das Manuale empfiehlt ja die Null Tokens für Fahrerprofil "easy")

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Zotte (18. April 2020)

Ich fahre übrigens bei 90kg Gewicht auch ohne Tokens, ich nutze gern den Federweg aus.
Ist natürlich auch Geschmackssache und eine Frage des Einsatzprofils.
Falls die Gabel zu einfach durch den Federweg geht, könnte man einen Token ausprobieren,
ansonsten würde ich es lassen...


----------



## drumtim85 (19. April 2020)

Ich habe die Token auch raus gelassen und nutze den Federweg ab und zu mal aus. (drops ohne gute Landung) Das Manual von suntour ist ziemlich ambitioniert was Empfehlungen bezüglich Luftdruck und Token angeht.


----------



## slowbeat (20. April 2020)

Ebenso hier.
Fahre derzeit sowohl 150mm als auch 160mm ohne Token mit ausreichend Druck um nur im Ernstfall durchzuschlagen. Naja, an Zweiteres taste ich mich noch heran ?‍♂️ .
Federn bei jedem Kiesel brauch ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eFMx (14. Mai 2020)

Zotte schrieb:


> Hallo drumtim,
> ich habe auch vor, meine AION35 LO-R mit der RC2 Kartusche auszustatten. Bei den heimischen Shops scheint es das Ding nicht (mehr) zu geben..Ist bei deiner Bestellung aus USA alles dabei gewesen (Verstellknopf...)?
> Du bist nach wie vor zufrieden mit der aufgewerteten Gabel ?


Hallo Zotte, 
Die AION35 Lo-r lässt sich auch auf 160mm Federweg travel? Wo bekomme ich aktuell die Kartusche her? MfG


----------



## drumtim85 (15. Mai 2020)

Ja das Traveln kann man selbst vornehmen. Dazu die Luft aus der Feder lassen und die Luftfeder zerlegen. Eine Anleitung dazu gibt es zum Beispiel im Video in Beitrag #12 in diesem Thema.

Es sind zwischen Negativfeder und Luftkolben kleine Spacer mit 10 mm Höhe eingeklipst. Wenn man alle Spacer weg lässt hat man 160 mm Federweg. Pro Spacer hat die Gabel dann eben 10 mm Federweg weniger.

Die Kartusche bekommt man direkt bei Suntour.


----------



## slowbeat (15. Mai 2020)

drumtim85 schrieb:


> Die Kartusche bekommt man direkt bei Suntour.


Oder der Freundliche bestellt sie dort. Ist auch nicht teurer und der Laden hat was davon


----------



## drumtim85 (15. Mai 2020)

Cooll!


----------



## slowbeat (16. Mai 2020)

drumtim85 schrieb:


> Cooll!


Kommt halt auf die Verfügbarkeit an. Ich hab im Winter Gabelbrücken bestellt...


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (7. Januar 2021)

Hallo ,

wollt euch malmeinen Senf dazu geben, 

bin sehr zufrieden mit der Aion 35, habe selten eine Gabel gefahren , die sich wie eine Stahlfedergabel anfühlt, sonst habe ich noch eine lyrik , aber die ist mir fast zu fluffig,
Hat eigentlich jemand eine Ahnung wieviel Öl ins casting kommt , habe den Federweg vergrößert, aber da kam so gut wie kein Öl raus...


----------



## drumtim85 (7. Januar 2021)

Eigentlich kommt kein Öl rein. Nur Gabel-Fett. Konkret nutzt Suntour das SlickKick-Fett. Davon kann ruhig ein wenig mehr auf die Staubabstreifer (von innen). 

Ansonsten soll nicht zu viel Öl in die Standrohre rein damit die Gabel den kompletten Federweg nutzen kann. Ich meine max. 3ml laut suntour.


----------



## Sprudler (7. Januar 2021)

Nur Fett an die Buchsen und Abstreifer, Schaumringe ölen, bis zu 3mal nachölen mit je 3ml über die Schmiernippel, dann wieder von vorne.

So steht jedenfalls im Manual


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (7. Januar 2021)

Hab 5ml beidseitig damals reingemacht, 

Fluppt super damit.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (7. Januar 2021)

Danke für die Fakten, bin ich ja relativ nah dran..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amber (16. März 2021)

Vielleicht bin ich hier richtiger...

Ich habe zwar kein Klappern, mache aber trotzdem die 2. Wartung. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass sich die Gabel sehr schwer zerlegen lässt. Und zwar scheint sich wohl beim Abziehen des Unterteils ein Vakuum in der Gabel zu bilden. Dann lässt sich die Gabel so gut nicht zerlegen. Ist das normal? Habt ihr das Symptom auch? Ich weiß, dass es wohl eine Feder für leichtere Fahrer gibt, die kommt aber bei mir nicht in Frage, da ich knapp 100 kg wiege.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (17. März 2021)

Hallo,
Ein Vakuum kann sich eigentlich nicht bilden,  wenn Du beide Schäfte nach innen geschlagen hast.
Vielleicht war auf der Luftseite der Schaft nicht richtig lose und hat noch abgedichtet.
Prüf mal die Kartusche ob sie Öl rausdrückt,  das passiert oft , meist ist dann auch auf der dämpferseite Öl im casting.


----------



## Trekbiker2020 (18. März 2021)

amber schrieb:


> Vielleicht bin ich hier richtiger...
> 
> Ich habe zwar kein Klappern, mache aber trotzdem die 2. Wartung. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass sich die Gabel sehr schwer zerlegen lässt. Und zwar scheint sich wohl beim Abziehen des Unterteils ein Vakuum in der Gabel zu bilden. Dann lässt sich die Gabel so gut nicht zerlegen. Ist das normal? Habt ihr das Symptom auch? Ich weiß, dass es wohl eine Feder für leichtere Fahrer gibt, die kommt aber bei mir nicht in Frage, da ich knapp 100 kg wiege.


Hallo Amber, 
ich weiß wovon du redest. Dasselbe habe ich momentan auch. Meine Gabel fing auf einmal während der Fahrt, wenn sie eintauchte, an zu klacken. Konnte mir aber nicht erklären woran das lag. Einfedern war normal.
Erst, als ich das Casting abbauen wollte stellte ich fest das ich auch gegen ein Vakuum gezogen habe. 
Naürlich hatte ich vorher die Luft aus der Gabel gelassen. Allerdings ist sie nicht bis zum Anschlag nach unten gefahren. Fakt war, das sich die Luft über den AirPiston, dort wo der Simmering sitzt, Luft reingekommen ist. Erst als ich die Inbusschaube von der Federseite lockerte und dabei lagsam am Castinng wackelte, entwich an dem Schraubenloch die Luft.
Ich hatte alles geprüft und stellte aber nix fest. Nach dem Zusamenbau wieder alles chic gemacht, Luft drauf gepumpt. Danach Einfedertest durchhgeführt. Luft wieder rausgelassen und ich konnte wieder nicht bis Anschlag eintauchen. Ich konnte keinen Fehler finden. Erst durch den Anruf bei SRSuntour teilte mir der Techniker mit, dass man 80W Öl in die Luftkammer füllen soll. 5 ml. Das verhindet das Luft über den Simmering in das Casting reingepumpt wird. Eigenntlich ist die Gabel völlig ölfrei ab Werk. Aber wenn sie zum Service kommt, machen sie immer Öl rein. Und er hatte recht. NAch dem Öleinfüllen (80W Getriebeöl) ging wieder alles super und wie neu. 
Leider habe ich nach ca.200km dasselbe Problem wieder mit dem klacken gehabt. Habe wieder alles zerlegt. Konnte wieder nur die hälfte der Luft aus der Luftlkammer lassen. Der Rest mußte über das Casting eintweichen. Habe jetzt 10ml in die Luftkammer gefüllt. Vielleicht war es zu weing. Alle Dichtungen und Simmering von der AirPiston sind unverletzt. 
Ich teste jetzt wieder aus. Hoffe es ist es gelöst. Zu Sicherheit habe ich mir dem AirPiston mit dem Simmering bei EBAY bestellt.  Den Ring gibt es leider nicht einzeln zu bestellen. Kann man nur in USA bestellen. PGY-30 https://www.allworldmachinery.com/itemdetail/PGY-30

Ich verstehe nicht, warum überhaupt der Dcuck im Casting nicht entweicht. Denn an der goßen unteren Verschaubung sind im Deckel ja auch Löcher. Die Staubdichtungen können das ganze doch nicht so abdichten oder? Vielleicht gibts noch jemand der mir das erklären kann. Gabel hat ca. 3000km herunter.

VG


----------



## amber (18. März 2021)

Bei mir sind es gerade 3250 km. Komme gerade von einer kleinen Runde zurück. Gabel funktioniert bei derben Schlägen relativ gut, kleine Unebenheiten werden so ziemlich ungefedert durchgereicht. Vielleicht liegt es aber auch an der niedrigen Temperatur.... Am Wochenende zerlege ich das Teil mal wieder und teste das mit dem Öl. Schönen Dank für deinen ausführlichen Beitrag 👏


----------



## Trekbiker2020 (18. März 2021)

Temperatur würde ich ausschließen. Ich bin dieses Jahr bei -6C gefahren.  Da war alles ok. Falls du Luft im Casting hast, pass auf das du die Luft langsam heraus läßt. Ich hatte die Gabel mit 90 PSI aufgefüllt. Leider über die Luftkammer den Druck bis ins Casting gefüllt. Beim Lösen der unteren Schrauben ist mir die Gabel fast um die Ohren geflogen. Konnte ja leider die Luft nicht über die Kammer ablassen.


----------



## amber (18. März 2021)

Okay, vielleicht besser mal einen Gurt zur Sicherheit spannen. Das Öl füllst du aber von unten durch die beiden Schrauböffnungen ein, oder?


----------



## drumtim85 (18. März 2021)

Öl für die Luftkammer von oben. Die Schraublöcher bei der Aion sind für Schutzbleche/Fender.


----------



## amber (18. März 2021)

Nein, unten sind zwei Öffnungen. So wie hier im Video


----------



## Trekbiker2020 (18. März 2021)

amber schrieb:


> Okay, vielleicht besser mal einen Gurt zur Sicherheit spannen. Das Öl füllst du aber von unten durch die beiden Schrauböffnungen ein, oder?


Es muss Öl in die Luftkammer von oben gefüllt werden. Dafür das Ventil oben abschrauben. 27mm Nuss. Viel Erfolg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drumtim85 (19. März 2021)

In die Öffnungen vom casting braucht bei Suntour kein Öl gefüllt werden.


----------



## amber (19. März 2021)

1000Dank! Habe heute Mittag den Service wie beschrieben durchgeführt. Schön etwas Öl oben rein gekippt und das DEANEASY ABS Fork Comfort + Grip Tuning Kit Orange eingebaut. Die Teile schön gefettet und oben als Topping etwas Getriebeöl. Ganz wenig. Und dann kleine Runde gedreht. Gabel funktioniert top! Auch bei der niedrigen Außentemperatur z. Zt. 

Zum Klappern ( habe ich zum Glück ( noch ) nicht ): das kann doch eigentlich nur von der geteilten Feder bzw. deren "Endscheiben" kommen. Oder die Kartusche im anderen Holm hat ne Macke.


----------



## Trekbiker2020 (19. März 2021)

Moin, ist ja cool das du Erfolg hattest. Das klappert kam bei mir wahrscheinlich von der Luft im Casting. Der Airpiston wurde nach oben gedrückt , somit war die Federstange beim einfedern eventuell nicht im Kontakt mit dem Piston.
Wieviel Öl hast du oben rein gefüllt? Gib mal bescheid,  ob es länger als 200km hält.
Was ist denn das DEANEASY ABS Fork Comfort + Grip Tuning Kit Orange?


----------



## amber (19. März 2021)

Das sind so Schaumstoffröllchen. Kommt wohl aus Italien. Gibt es aktuell für 15 € oder so.


----------



## Trekbiker2020 (19. März 2021)

Hab ich gerade ergoogelt. Verstehe nicht ganz. Kommen die in die Luftkammer? Die Videos sind nicht aussagekräftig genug. 
Wie sollen da 7-10 Röhrchen reinpassen?


----------



## amber (19. März 2021)

Ja, in die Luftkammer. Reduzieren wohl die Luftmenge und federn wohl auch etwas. So meine Theorie. Unterschied oder Verbesserung? Kann ich noch nicht sagen. Dazu müsste ich die Gabel jetzt auch mal ohne fahren. Vielleicht bau ich die Teile am Wochenende wieder aus. Das Wetter ist ja auch nicht so schön...ansonsten gehe ich lieber Rad fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mud-Schlucker (20. März 2021)

Hallo
Das Klappern kommt von der Negativfeder, hatte ich bis jetzt bei jeder Suntourgabel mit Negativfeder , ordentlich fetten hilft ein bisschen, wollte bei Gelegenheit mal schrumpfschlauch auf die Feder machen vielleicht hilft das etwas....


----------



## Trekbiker2020 (20. März 2021)

Das klappern kenn ich normaler Weise nicht. Erst mit der Problematik,  das Luft in das Casting gedrückt wurde. Könnte mir vorstellen,  dass sich durch den Überdruck ein Spiel zwischen Ferderstange und Airpiston bildet. Sobald die Gabel einfedert, hört man mechanische klackende Geräusche. Nach Reinigen und Öl in die Luftkammer war es definitiv weg. Dann ist die Gabel auch wieder super ansprechend. Ich bin noch am Testen.


----------



## Mud-Schlucker (22. März 2021)

Mechanisch klackende Geräusche meine ich auch nicht sondern das typische Ausfederungsklappern


----------



## amber (22. März 2021)

Es liegt vermutlich daran, dass der Luftkolben nicht fest mit der Feder 🪶 verbunden ist. Ich habe da ordentlich Fett rein geschmiert.


----------



## Trekbiker2020 (22. März 2021)

Wo genau hast du das Fett reingeschmiert. Auf die Feder und Stange oder auf die Fläche wo der Luftkolben auf die Stange trifft?


----------



## amber (22. März 2021)

Auf die Federn, unten auf den Luftkolben


----------



## PrinzEric (5. April 2022)

Hallo, ich kann selbiges berichten, habe rechts den Loftkolben gefettet (bei 200km), klackern weg.
Öl habe ich beidseitig von oben reingetan, 5ml jeweils.
Ich berichte weiter. Saison startet erst


----------



## PrinzEric (13. April 2022)

Update nach 40km war es wieder da. Schade.


----------



## Affekopp (13. April 2022)

@PrinzEric 
Das die Gabel klackert ist "normal". So zumindest meine Einschätzung. 

Meine Aio35 hatte beim Vorbesitzer geklackert, war nach dem Service weg und nun ist es auch wieder da. Empfinde das Geräusch jedoch nicht als unangenehm.


----------

